# Topics > Books >  Book "New Laws of Robotics: Defending Human Expertise in the Age of AI Hardcover", Frank Pasquale, 2020

## Airicist

Book "New Laws of Robotics: Defending Human Expertise in the Age of AI Hardcover", Frank Pasquale, 2020 on Amazon

Book "New Laws of Robotics: Defending Human Expertise in the Age of AI Hardcover", Frank Pasquale, 2020 on Book Depository

Author - Frank Pasquale

----------


## Airicist

Article "The new laws of robotics — building on Asimov's science fiction legacy in the age of AI"

by Antony Funnell
December 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Humans First: A Manifesto for the Age of Robotics. A review of Frank Pasquale’s ‘New Laws of Robotics’"

by Peter Burt
January 26, 2021

----------

